# Practical weight limit for flip-up tool stands?



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Is there a practical weight limit for flip-up tool stands, where a safe design cost spikes, or they become inconvenient?

In case it matters, the tools that might go on the thing are a Ryobi planer (#AP1300, ~75pounds) and an old Craftsman drill press (#137.219100 (weight ~60ish pounds). 

Thanks


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't know about practical but I have the DeWalt DW735x 13" planer on one and it ways about 92 pounds. 

No issues. I think it also matters on how exactly it was built.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It depends upon how it is supported. ie. design

George


----------



## me5269 (Mar 13, 2014)

I built one I found in woodsmith. 735X on one side, Ridgid OSS (40lbs) on the other. Changed the dowel pins to 1/2" steel rod with bronze bushings in the sides.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree...if you beef up the hardware, weight shouldn't be a problem.








 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I used a 5/8" steel rod for the pivot point instead of a dowel and have had no issue what so ever. DeWalt planer and a Rigid oscillating sander on mine.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I used 2" of 1" diam. oak dowel on each side of mine.

Nothing I could possibly attach to them would shear that.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

me5269 said:


> I built one I found in woodsmith. 735X on one side, Ridgid OSS (40lbs) on the other. Changed the dowel pins to 1/2" steel rod with bronze bushings in the sides.


Same equipment and same size rod & bushings for me. Works very well. One other thing I did was between the plywood sandwiched pieces I filled the space with scrap pieces of poplar I had to keep the plywood rom wanting to squeeze together.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

I used a 1/2" piece of black pipe when I had mine. Worked well.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

As others have pointed out, I think the total weight capacity is a function of the design. The important part is the distribution of the load, the two sides of the flip top need to be loaded as equally as possible. :smile:


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I've got a Delta lunchbox planer on one side and a bench top drill press on the other. Because of the heavier drill press, I went with a 1/2" steel rod all the way through. No issues over a year later.


----------

